# Early August honies?!



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Michigan Mike said:


> I like the idea of a sub forum for recipes too.
> I guess someone needs to pm Steve and just ask.
> 
> I was reading up on honeys and one site suggested
> ...


Great links. Thanks man! 
I did not know they dried well, first I heard of it. Always picked the buttons and now I will definitely try the pre-boil routine. Is it a rapid 5 minute boil or a slow simmer boil? Add salt or butter or anything? 
Polish dude at work said he boiled them about an hour or so at a slow pace, as far as I could tell. Like my folks do to the morels they freeze.


----------



## Michigan Mike (May 21, 2004)

OGM
Not really sure on the timing, just something I read.
I have a older friend that love them and he told me dries them
on a screen in his attic, not that I would advise that.
He compares them to ****ake as far as taste.
I may give them another try this year too.

mike


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

I found a bunch of honies also, couldn't believe it... Also found some puffballs and these HUGE red boletes of some kind. I'll try to post a pic with an ID later.


----------

